# Tripping (mainly at the canter)



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd say either bad trim (too long toes) or lack of balance. Or both.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I'd say either bad trim (too long toes) or lack of balance. Or both.


Yup. Could be.

I also want to throw in there and ask if you've had him checked for any soundness issues by your vet and farrier; especially in his legs or feet. 

Kind of a random story, but I did hear of a horse that was discovered to have absolutely no feeling or sensation in his back legs while they took him to a barrel racing clinic. The owners had no idea. Very dangerous, to say the least! Not saying that your horse has anything like this going on .... but it at least makes you think. 

It's possible he could just be a clumsy/lazy type and a stumbly-type horse. My horse drags his back feet when he walks most of the time (lazy man :roll: ) and he kind of is a stumbler too. Always has been. Probably because he doesn't pay attention to his feet as much as he should.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the fact that he does this only under a rider means that it either has to be the additional rider weight throws him off balance, or that the saddle, when weighted, is pinching a nerve that affects his motor control


----------



## Rowdy Girl (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe a visit from a good Chiro ? He may be in pain and just need's an ajustment..


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Is he shod?

After I bought my gelding, he'd always been shod, so I just left him like that. I also dealt with the consequences of a very off balance and trippy horse. To very dangerous consequences, incluing going completely down on me twice. 

I pulled his shoes after that, took a couple trips to the chiro (he was having a lot of back problems after that last fall) and have had no problems like that since.

He grows out unevenly. At about four weeks, he has to be rasped to even his hoof angles out again, and then trimmed normally at six weeks to keep him balanced. His left heel grows faster than his right, leaving him uneven. With shoes, that caused tons of problems.

I would have a chiro or vet check his legs, and hoof angles to see if he's off balance at all like my gelding was.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I have a similar situation. I have a 6 yr QH who is kind of clumsy. If he is not perfectly balanced he trips over himself, freshly shod or not! And yes he has been this way ever since i've had him since the age of 3. I thought he would grow out of it as he matured, but nope! 

If he is balanced he has a beautiful uphill canter, actually impressive for a QH. If I let him have a little leeway and (even on a trail) he'll shift his weight to his forehand and trip.

I have ruled out lameness, have a chiro visit him on a reg. basis, and neurological problems. I have a horse that just needs to be balanced. I think it is worse at that canter just because he is more apt to shift his weight and gradually excelerate (I do not want to say bolt, or take off with me, because that is not what it is).


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

we've tried taking off his shoes, but he really needs them. vet has cleared him as one of the soundest horse's he's seen and our massager lady says he is very relaxed and stuff. 

like i said, he doesn't trip when i frame him. he used to be an eventer, so all i can figure is that he was never taught how to balance himself under saddle, someone always did it for him. thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Do some pole work, to teach him hoof placement, and just always keep him famed when he's working at a trot and canter. You say he doesn't trip when he underneath himself and collected- well of course not. He's on his hind end like he should be. It's really good for his topline anyways to ride in a collected manner.

So, just work on building his topline, and having him carry himself in a frame, and pole work to get him moving out.


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

Some times if their heels are sore they will land toes first which will make them stumble.


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a horse years ago that was pretty lazy picking his feet up I got some railroad ties and started walking than when he was better with that went to trot than he got better with that than went to canter...I think if hes completely sound some horses drag their feet just like some people and you have to work with them to pick them up.....hope that helps


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would also really check your saddle fit, as stated by a previous post. If the saddle is pinching him a little bit, it could cause him to be heavier on the forehand unless you do something to help him out (like frame him up). The weight of a rider being in the saddle could be enough to cause this......similar to you crossing your legs for a long time and having a foot fall asleep.


----------



## Hunter_Jumper_88 (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd agree with checking with the vet. Are his feet long? He may be just really heavy on the forehand. My trainers new greenie i'v been schooling is mega heavy on the forehand, and he like legit trips on his face if I were to give him a long rein


----------

